# Hot Deer



## catcapper

It was around 80 degrees here yesterday so these 3 decided to bed down in the shade in one of the stallion sheds. That beatup shed is 12 yds from the front porch---its going to be tuff hunt'in this fall trying to shoot through those rails. lol.lol


----------



## On a call

:hunter:Well Dave, I think I can help you. Do you have a upstairs window that faces that dirrection.









Nice looking deer ! Think they will make it to six points ? You could start feeding them now.


----------



## hassell

Just put the salt block on your side of the rails!!


----------



## catcapper

Those are both good ideas. Sounds like you fellas are pros---you've never done anything that would be considered shady while hunt'in?lol

There's 15 of them hang'in out in the hay field this year. Two of them look like they are 28-29" wide and thier antlers are just starting to turn up. They have good 5 point genetics, because even the small bucks are sporting brow tines. I've never seen a six point on the place, unless its one of those d!*"/# elk tear'in down fences.lol


----------



## On a call

Shady while hunting ?? Not under the sun,







.

Just keep em happy. As long as they are not getting into your garden eating your beans and stuff. I would just keep and eye on them...real close eye, say through a tube that sits ontop of a steel rod that has a hole down through it.

Too bad we do not live closer. I have a neighbor who owns an apple orchard. He make cider and gives me all the apple mash I want. Truck loads if I want it. Deer love it and it is good for them too.

I can help your with those pesky critters tearing down your fences if need be.


----------



## youngdon

Those are some nice looking deer you have there Dave. How many deer can you take ?


----------



## On a call

I have another idea....a taller fence 8'







but only after they are on the inside. I used to raise white tail...they are bit hyper but they calm down after awhile and really calm once in the freezer .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Thanks for share'en the pic's of those Dandy Bucks, I appreciate it.*


----------



## catcapper

Don---One antlered deer per year per person is standard. Hunters can aquire extra tags but explaining that would take up about 2 pages and confuse everyone. Colorado's hunting regs. are a real pain in the butt.


----------



## On a call

Apply for a deer ranching/breeder permit.

Not sure if you guys even have them but would certainly guess you do.

But then, you have enough cattle. Who would want to raise a few extra deer.

BTW...I do keep it on the legal side of the fence.


----------



## catcapper

"BTW...I do keep it on the legal side of the fence."

I know that---I was just pick'in on you and Rick.


----------



## ebbs

catcapper said:


> "BTW...I do keep it on the legal side of the fence."
> 
> I know that---I was just pick'in on you and Rick.


Hey catcap! Where's my invite? I don't imagine you're much more than 3 hours south of me. I could help you take care of some of those pests!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco

SO jealous. I cannot wait to blow the lid off this popsicle stand in Austin and get back to having some land again. I am going INSANE!!!!


----------



## On a call

ebbs said:


> Hey catcap! Where's my invite? I don't imagine you're much more than 3 hours south of me. I could help you take care of some of those pests!!!


Hey hey,...wait your turn. The line started back at the top of the page.







:thankyou:Have a great weekend all you guys.


----------



## ebbs

On a call said:


> Hey hey,...wait your turn. The line started back at the top of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thankyou:Have a great weekend all you guys.


Nice try, OAC, I'm playing my "in-state" card on this one!


----------



## On a call

Well well...you know what. I have a trump card. I placed my mark there in the early 80's.

And I raise you a Muskie/sturgeon fishing trip,


----------



## catcapper

Hey ebbs--- I figured it was a matter of time before you got around to head'in down this way to do some hunt'in. You'll have to see what leftover permits come out this year [ I'm in area 69/84]. I built a big greenhouse 7 miles west of Greeley three years ago and travel time was 3hr.10mins. to the door.

Hang in there Chris---try to think happy thoughts lol.lol.


----------



## hassell

ebbs said:


> Hey catcap! Where's my invite? I don't imagine you're much more than 3 hours south of me. I could help you take care of some of those pests!!!


 Just bring a horse trailor and a salt block, their real easy to load that way!!!


----------



## ebbs

catcapper said:


> Hey ebbs--- I figured it was a matter of time before you got around to head'in down this way to do some hunt'in. You'll have to see what leftover permits come out this year [ I'm in area 69/84]. I built a big greenhouse 7 miles west of Greeley three years ago and travel time was 3hr.10mins. to the door.
> 
> Hang in there Chris---try to think happy thoughts lol.lol.


Outstanding! What's our leftover tag application date?


----------



## ebbs

ebbs said:


> Outstanding! What's our leftover tag application date?


Scratch that... Just found that the leftover tags go on sale over the phone on August 10, and online August 11.


----------



## On a call

My intentions were to be humorous and certainly not in any way an insult. However, by being nieve I may have caused disharmony. Please excuse my ignorance Dave, Ebbs, and Chris.

More than perhaps just here on this thread.

Brian


----------



## catcapper

Don't worry about it. Everybody on PT likes reading your post---I know I do. Our PT board motto reads,Good People-Good Hunting-Good Times. Were all Good People and were having a Good Time---I just wish fall would get here so I can get back to do'in some Good Hunting.


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> Don't worry about it. Everybody on PT likes reading your post---I know I do. Our PT board motto reads,Good People-Good Hunting-Good Times. Were all Good People and were having a Good Time---I just wish fall would get here so I can get back to do'in some Good Hunting.


 Ditto to that Cat.


----------



## youngdon

I agree Brian.


----------



## On a call

Thanks guys,

Get your guns sighted in...fall is not all that far away and well the older I get the faster it seems to git here....not sure why that is.

Kinda wish I had area like you dudes in the west...canyons, washes, hill sides without too much vegetation nice for long distance practice.


----------



## youngdon

Pro's and Con's You all that don't live in the desert have a lot more vegetation for them to hide in and to eat.


----------



## On a call

Yes we do good point.

But it is hard to find a safe area where you can shoot out to 600 yards and feel safe about it.

I remember watching the movie Shooter rent it if you have not yet. One of the special features you can click on to watch showed long range sniper practice...I would really enjoy having a range to be able to tune in my rifles and practice.


----------



## ebbs

On a call said:


> My intentions were to be humorous and certainly not in any way an insult. However, by being nieve I may have caused disharmony. Please excuse my ignorance Dave, Ebbs, and Chris.
> 
> More than perhaps just here on this thread.
> 
> Brian


Brian, no way! No apology needed at all. Just some good razzing back and forth. If you say or do anything wrong we'll call you on it, that's just how we work around here. And I expect you'd do the same for any of us.

Happy posting,

Eric


----------



## On a call

I appreciate guys who think alike and are on the same page.

We do have alot in common thanks Eric and others.


----------



## Tommy

ebbs said:


> Hey catcap! Where's my invite? I don't imagine you're much more than 3 hours south of me. I could help you take care of some of those pests!!!


No doubt! I would almost be willing to trade a Kansas whitetail hunt for a colorado mule deer hunt...or if you guys just want to come to Kansas and hunt whitetails, I have lots of ground, and during hunting season, lots of time.


----------



## hassell

Just seen an incredible buck this morning, their was three of them, the one looks wider than the one I have on the wall, tines aren't as long but by fall they may reach out more, six or more on the one side, will keep tabs on that one!!!


----------



## youngdon

Keep your camera ready so we can be envious.


----------



## hassell

I was in the garden when he walked out in my field, 130 yds., if I had a telephoto lens I could have hid behind the parsnips as they are just about 4 ft. high.


----------



## On a call

What you see it what you get....althoungh maybe not in your area. Here racks are finshed growing. When I used to raise WT this time of year thier racks were finshed out for the most part. I am glad you were able to see some nice bucks. Were they standing in your garden eating your beans ?

Sounds to me like you can hunt sitting at your table having a breakfast in the morning LOL

You should set out your trail camera.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> What you see it what you get....althoungh maybe not in your area. Here racks are finshed growing. When I used to raise WT this time of year thier racks were finshed out for the most part. I am glad you were able to see some nice bucks. Were they standing in your garden eating your beans ?
> 
> Sounds to me like you can hunt sitting at your table having a breakfast in the morning LOL
> 
> You should set out your trail camera.


 I have an electric fence around it, don't have a trail camera, maybe some day. Have the kitchen totaly gutted, BBQ is our main feature.


----------



## On a call

Wow...so you have plenty of room in your gutted blind. lol. Electrice fence is a good idea does it work...I have watched deer leap over 7 foot fences.

What are your thougthts to having a portable electric fence to put around our tent while sleeping to prevent bear...my buddy is a mit paraniod...maybe I should be ?


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Wow...so you have plenty of room in your gutted blind. lol. Electrice fence is a good idea does it work...I have watched deer leap over 7 foot fences.
> 
> What are your thougthts to having a portable electric fence to put around our tent while sleeping to prevent bear...my buddy is a mit paraniod...maybe I should be ?


 Fence works good, put a little lure on a few wires and 20,000 volts tunes them up, haven't had to do that yet and any other critter that might bother your garden, a woman that we supply veggies to for an out of town market pulled some dill Tues. night, swung around and hit the wire as she came in late, looked like Phyllis Diller, all 300# of her. Hopefully your joking about a fence around a tent, keep any food away and make sure your tent mate is not in heat!!!!


----------



## On a call

I think I am going to force Amy Sue to stand gaurd, maybe her sister too.

Actually my buddy was serious...I had a guy contact me from Pa. who said he had done it too. I am on the same page as you...keep food away from camp. Should not have any troubles.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> I think I am going to force Amy Sue to stand gaurd, maybe her sister too.
> 
> Actually my buddy was serious...I had a guy contact me from Pa. who said he had done it too. I am on the same page as you...keep food away from camp. Should not have any troubles.


 Could tell you lots of stories about bears and camps and what people do to make it exciting at night in camp, I've never had any problems over the years!!!


----------



## hassell

Went to the back of the property this morning to check on a big tree that had come down, had just put the bino's and camera away not thinking of the buck, well enough, got off the tractor heading for a log to cross the water and there he was standing 70 yds. away, finally I moved because of the mosquito's eating me up, back to the house to get the camera and binos and back to the deer, he just jumped my back property fence, got the camera out, oops, no glasses, oops haven't run this thing for 5 yrs., anyways took a picture though on the wrong setting and checked it out on the computer, no zoom cause I didn't know what is what, to fuzzy when zoomed on the computer, OH Well!!! he'll be back, through the binos he looks like 5 on one side and would say possible 6 on the other and that he is bigger than the one on the wall at the house, his brow tines must be close to 8 inches and the antlers alot heavier, we'll get a a better picture now that I know a little more about the camera?


----------



## ebbs

LOL, maybe have the wife give you a lesson on the camera before you try it again!


----------



## youngdon

If it flashes in your eyes turn it around !!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

or if the reticle is winking at ya


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

You might try the 3x9x40 camera for some still photos.LOL


----------



## hassell

Got the camera lessons when I got back, wouldn't bother me with the flash cause I didn't have glasses, the 3x9x40 will be used in Sept. then I wouldn't need the silly camera!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call

Might just let Amy Sue take them


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Might just let Amy Sue take them


 Made the mistake of leaving the window open, she's off to Michigan!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

That could explain not here from OAC in the last few days. He is either looking for her to take on his trip or might have found her.LOL


----------



## On a call

She is heading northwest. Floating around to locate some nice bulls for us in a couple weeks.

Surprised Hassell has not heard from her...she might need a recharge ?


----------



## youngdon

"charge" her up and send her back to him.


----------



## On a call

haha...she had been charged when she left Hassell's place. Who knows maybe she found a pilot flying by ?


----------



## youngdon

Air "service"- fly united


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> haha...she had been charged when she left Hassell's place. Who knows maybe she found a pilot flying by ?


Just throw her in your luggage when you go on your moose hunt if they question you about her just tell them its a michigan/ohio moose call, if they don't believe you give a demo!!!!


----------



## On a call

There you go...letting everyone in on the secret.

I still think just giving her the heave ho in the right dirrection and catching the air stream she might end up where I need her ??

Guess I could just pack her up and give a demo, but I would need you to blow her up.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

WARNING !!!! Be careful putting in luggage may impregnate hunting clothoes with that plastic smell. Also if equiped with self inflation valve could cause problem in higher altitudes. May cause your package to explode without warning. LOL OAC the heave in the right direction may be your best bet, unless you are looking for new excitement with out putting meat on your table or fur on the wall.


----------



## On a call

ha ha...that could be a problem. Maybe I should allow my buddy to pack her away ha ha.

That or hire supper sized Amy Sue and let her carry all our luggage .


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

See if she comes in fullraft size? Will need more than hand pump to inflate.LOL


----------



## On a call

Hey...now your talking !!! we all can take her for a ride ! dibs on the front


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> It was around 80 degrees here yesterday so these 3 decided to bed down in the shade in one of the stallion sheds. That beatup shed is 12 yds from the front porch---its going to be tuff hunt'in this fall trying to shoot through those rails. lol.lol
> 
> View attachment 662


 Cat-- Those Muley Bucks still hanging around? Managed to sneak into the shooting cabin yesterday morning with all the traffic noise and there's the 6x6 30yds. away, at shooting light he was 50yds. away, Oh well!!!!


----------



## catcapper

There were 18 bucks out in the west field yesterday morning. Their gonna be on a starvation diet when I bale that good clover this week. They should be shedding their antler skins in a week or two.

Eric didn't get in for a leftover tag soon enough, and I was up north when the leftovers went on sale so I didn't get one either. Looks like those bucks are gonna get to grow another year.


----------



## ebbs

Catcap, even in a draw area you can't get a landowner tag? That's crazy man! I'm still learning the Colorado game laws and seasons and tags and areas and such. It's quite a pain!


----------



## catcapper

CDOW gives land owners 15% preference on license draw, but the land owner has to have 160 contiguous acres of ag land. This place is is 80 acres, and I have two other ag parcels---120 acres and 110 acres. There's more than 160 acres but its not contiguous.

Most limited licenses for area 69/84 are drawn with 3 preference points (or more since CDOW changed the PP system).

We'll just have to wait til next year---in the meantime. I'll keep those bucks nice and fat.


----------



## ebbs

Sounds good to me, brother!


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> CDOW gives land owners 15% preference on license draw, but the land owner has to have 160 contiguous acres of ag land. This place is is 80 acres, and I have two other ag parcels---120 acres and 110 acres. There's more than 160 acres but its not contiguous.
> 
> Most limited licenses for area 69/84 are drawn with 3 preference points (or more since CDOW changed the PP system).
> 
> We'll just have to wait til next year---in the meantime. I'll keep those bucks nice and fat.


 Is that for the whole state or certain areas? In other words no open general season??


----------



## catcapper

The state is sectioned off into different areas or GMU's (Game Management Units). Some areas hold larger (and trophy size) populations of Elk or Deer. To control the number of hunters into these areas, CDOW issues Limited Licenses: Limited in number; by appilication and drawing only for specific units and dates. My place is in GMU 69/84 (limited hunt code)and I can only hunt in this area with a Limited License.

Other areas that are usally more difficult to hunt have over-the-counter or Unlimited Licenses: Sold online, by phone and at DOW offices or license agents.

ebbs is right about the hunting regs in Colo. being a pain and confusing folks cause theres also Leftover Licenses, Over-the-Counter Licenses with Caps, Ranching for Wildlife Licenses, Youth Big Game Licenses, Youth Outreach Licenses, Landowner Pilot Public Licenses and Dream Hunt Licenses.

And along with that---you cannot hunt Bear with an Over-the-counter with caps Bear License in a regular rifle Deer or Elk season west of I-25 unless you also have a Deer or Elk License for the same unit, season and method of take.

So, you can rifle hunt Deer or Elk in any of the 4 Big Game rifle seasons with a Limited License but you can only hunt Deer or Elk with a rifle in the 2nd or 3rd season with an Unlimited License. And don't forget to check the Number of Allowable License Chart---it tells how many and the kind of license you can have for each species.

I could babble on and on about Colo. regs. but I'll shut up---------------------Bye


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> The state is sectioned off into different areas or GMU's (Game Management Units). Some areas hold larger (and trophy size) populations of Elk or Deer. To control the number of hunters into these areas, CDOW issues Limited Licenses: Limited in number; by appilication and drawing only for specific units and dates. My place is in GMU 69/84 (limited hunt code)and I can only hunt in this area with a Limited License.
> 
> Other areas that are usally more difficult to hunt have over-the-counter or Unlimited Licenses: Sold online, by phone and at DOW offices or license agents.
> 
> ebbs is right about the hunting regs in Colo. being a pain and confusing folks cause theres also Leftover Licenses, Over-the-Counter Licenses with Caps, Ranching for Wildlife Licenses, Youth Big Game Licenses, Youth Outreach Licenses, Landowner Pilot Public Licenses and Dream Hunt Licenses.
> 
> And along with that---you cannot hunt Bear with an Over-the-counter with caps Bear License in a regular rifle Deer or Elk season west of I-25 unless you also have a Deer or Elk License for the same unit, season and method of take.
> 
> So, you can rifle hunt Deer or Elk in any of the 4 Big Game rifle seasons with a Limited License but you can only hunt Deer or Elk with a rifle in the 2nd or 3rd season with an Unlimited License. And don't forget to check the Number of Allowable License Chart---it tells how many and the kind of license you can have for each species.
> 
> I could babble on and on about Colo. regs. but I'll shut up---------------------Bye


WOW!! Sounds like you would have a better chance at winning a state lottery than a game tag??


----------



## ebbs

hassell said:


> WOW!! Sounds like you would have a better chance at winning a state lottery than a game tag??


It's pretty obnoxious, Rick. Also requires one to be organized and plan further ahead to know where they plan to hunt 6-8 months in advance.


----------



## youngdon

The G&F dept here has changed the regs as far as when to apply for a hunt in recent years as far as elk is concerned. We now apply in Jan. for elk June for deer. There are also tw Javalina hunts now spring and fall to try to control their numbers.


----------



## catcapper

I just got in and took some updated pics. of the herd out front so I'll post them in the morning.

ebbs---I'm trying to get 3-4 damage control permits---all is not lost yet. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> I just got in and took some updated pics. of the herd out front so I'll post them in the morning.
> 
> ebbs---I'm trying to get 3-4 damage control permits---all is not lost yet. Keep your fingers crossed.


 Ya right on, those deer go through a lot of salt blocks after eating all that free hay all summer.


----------



## catcapper

Update on bucks. Heres the pics from yesterday eveining I took with my crappy camera. These guys should be shedding thier velvet in a week or two since winter is head'in in around here. 24* degrees here this morning at daybreak, bbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## hassell

Some real beauties there, you must live close to heaven if those bucks still have velvet this time of year!!!


----------



## youngdon

Wow, Those are something. I guess if you live wow near them you get used to them


----------



## ebbs

You're killing me, Dave! OWWOWOWOWOWOWOW! Those pics sure did get me revved up!


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> The G&F dept here has changed the regs as far as when to apply for a hunt in recent years as far as elk is concerned. We now apply in Jan. for elk June for deer. There are also tw Javalina hunts now spring and fall to try to control their numbers.


We have a limited entry draw here also, applications have to be in by June results are out first of July, a lot of those draws are during the general open season, even though Fish&Wildlife here have screwed up everything, mostly caused by special interest groups, you can pretty well hunt any species anywhere in the province in a open general hunting season so I guess we have it pretty good here after listening to your stories. If I don't get out to hunt elk or what ever I feel like at the time its no big deal, there's always next year!!!!!


----------



## youngdon

I didn't get drawn for deer or elk this year. I guess i'll have to rethink my options for next year.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> I didn't get drawn for deer or elk this year. I guess i'll have to rethink my options for next year.


I've got no excuses other than being the new guy and not speeding up and taking the initiative to learn the system here.

Farted around and missed the draw deadline for WYO Antelope. Got a buddy up there with 25k acres and there are more speed goats than prairie dogs. Pretty much a sure thing and if I was even a little picky I'd have a shot at a B&C goat my very first time out. Luckily, I'm NOT that picky


----------



## hassell

ebbs said:


> I've got no excuses other than being the new guy and not speeding up and taking the initiative to learn the system here.
> 
> Farted around and missed the draw deadline for WYO Antelope. Got a buddy up there with 25k acres and there are more speed goats than prairie dogs. Pretty much a sure thing and if I was even a little picky I'd have a shot at a B&C goat my very first time out. Luckily, I'm NOT that picky


 A B&C goat OR a B&C antelope? Your buddy has that many acres, you could go out in the middle of it, shoot one, eat it and no one would know the difference, hunting out of state, how many tags do they put out for that, I imagine the odds are not to good? Certain hunts here, like sheep etc. that are close, the odds are something like 300-1..


----------



## youngdon

What we have indigenously(is that a word) in north america are actually goats and not a true antelope we just call them that to confuse ourselves apparently.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> What we have indigenously(is that a word) in north america are actually goats and not a true antelope we just call them that to confuse ourselves apparently.


Thats funny, not true in whose book, are you comparing the antelope to the african antelope, cause there a different species than our mountain goats. We have antelope herds in a couple of our prairie provinces, I don't see where there related to the mountain goat cause they don't climb like goats do but they can sure run?


----------



## youngdon

Is this what you call an antelope ??


----------



## youngdon

Google North American Antelope. I know if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck it must be a .... Goat ??


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Google North American Antelope. I know if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck it must be a .... Goat ??


 Thats a Pronghorn, though they call it a pronghorn antelope in our hunting regs., its not related to the antelope family-- mountain goat,musk ox etc. etc. the pronghorn is a species all of its own.


----------



## ebbs

hassell said:


> Thats a Pronghorn, though they call it a pronghorn antelope in our hunting regs., its not related to the antelope family-- mountain goat,musk ox etc. etc. the pronghorn is a species all of its own.


It's a SPEED GOAT, baby! Fastest mammal on North American land. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## hassell

ebbs said:


> It's a SPEED GOAT, baby! Fastest mammal on North American land. Let's leave it at that.


Ya you need tracers to give them enough lead, the only thing faster is ex-lax.


----------

